# The GREAT HABOOBOO



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I am the great HABOOBOO,
Should you have any questions about stuff, please ask. I KNOW the answer and I will tell you.
No lottery ticket numbers.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bahahaha! Ok where might I find a purple nosed Tri-merle XXXXL???


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

:rofl:LMFAO


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

or a purple nosed regular pit bull with blue eyes that has all the DA bred out of him.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Screw that I want me a Lilac pocket pit with a black nose.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Where's the beef?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

redog said:


> Where's the beef?


How the hell did you know what i had for dinner? Creepy man.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Where's Waldo?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Bahahaha! Ok where might I find a purple nosed Tri-merle XXXXL???


Why of course, they are with Alice, in wonder land.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> or a purple nosed regular pit bull with blue eyes that has all the DA bred out of him.


You can breed A red nose and A reverse blue, if the eye color of wrong, go to we-b-eyz.com and get the contacts.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

redog said:


> Where's the beef?


Between my...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO.. I can see this thread going Lounge or VIP real soon!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay now for a tough question William, How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if the woodchuck couldn't chuck wood?

ANNNDDDD

Why is it society wants freedom but does not exercise their freedoms?

:cheers:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

my favorite color in the alphabet is blue!


----------



## Vtecpitlol (Sep 2, 2012)

Well here recently iv been looking for a 2 headed teal nose pit with dual action tails with 22" paws and a 3" lift my self ... My neighbor has a triple head aqua nose and im trying to get one better than his

Habooboo is my moms cats name btw hahahahahaha


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Okay now for a tough question William, How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if the woodchuck couldn't chuck wood?
> 
> ANNNDDDD
> 
> ...


I know that a woodchuck could chuck all the wood if a wood chuck could Chuck Norris!!  lolzzz

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Okay now for a tough question William, How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if the woodchuck couldn't chuck wood?
> 
> ANNNDDDD
> 
> ...


1) zero

2) Nothing in this world is free...sometimes the price tag is hidden


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> 1) zero
> 
> 2) Nothing in this world is free...sometimes the price tag is hidden


 Constitution is my America. :thumbsup:

As to the woodchuck, no curs allowed. :rofl:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

KMdogs said:


> Okay now for a tough question William, How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if the woodchuck couldn't chuck wood?
> 
> ANNNDDDD
> 
> ...


A woodchuck actually does not chuck wood unless it's over it's shoulder,( They are of course A member of the terrier breed. They burrow) Then it would be in small amounts they are not large animals.

We as A culture, differing from other cultures that do not know and have the ability exercise freedom take it for granted.
Yet in and of itself, this country was built more on liberties than freedoms. We sought liberty from great britain, Spain, France and then ruled through anarchy over the native cultures.
We have afforded ourselves freedoms therefore on many levels, and one can choose these freedoms and apply them as they see fit.
Our speech, right to bare arms, vote, be an independent entity should one choose to do so without infringement from government.
Many MANY. Countries do not have these things.
I lived in costa rica, I've formed A corporation there and will be back within A few months to start up our business.
They do not have A standing army, they are A free society, their government is really lax with people, theirs and expat riots that live with A sort of kindness to others and abide their laws.
It's much freer on the whole than here.
I can share in length with others should they/ you have further interest.

Signed, HABOOBOO


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Vtecpitlol said:


> Well here recently iv been looking for a 2 headed teal nose pit with dual action tails with 22" paws and a 3" lift my self ... My neighbor has a triple head aqua nose and im trying to get one better than his
> 
> Habooboo is my moms cats name btw hahahahahaha


That dog would be woman's best friend, and an extremely good swimmer.

That cat must be AMAZINGLY AWESOME,

signed HABOOBOO,


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> 1) zero
> 
> 2) Nothing in this world is free...sometimes the price tag is hidden


I beg to differ. The price tag is not hidden. It is on the casket that is prayed over by us as A society, and we recieve our individual freedoms based upon another paying the ultimate price.
This I believe, because I've driven in the cavalcade more than once for an unknown soldier. The last time was in Fayetteville Ga.,2009.
I did not know this man, he died in war so I could freely sit in this McDonald's in Pigeon Forge Tennessee and enjoy A magnificent car show.
And it was free also.

Signed HABOOBOO,


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

william williamson said:


> I beg to differ. The price tag is not hidden. It is on the casket that is prayed over by us as A society, and we recieve our individual freedoms based upon another paying the ultimate price.
> This I believe, because I've driven in the cavalcade more than once for an unknown soldier. The last time was in Fayetteville Ga.,2009.
> I did not know this man, he died in war so I could freely sit in this McDonald's in Pigeon Forge Tennessee and enjoy A magnificent car show.
> And it was free also.
> ...


thats an awfully said reality right there WW. the soldiers fighting for freedom while our governments are too busy telling us what size sodas we can drink and what kind of dogs we can own. *facepalm*


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> thats an awfully said reality right there WW. the soldiers fighting for freedom while our governments are too busy telling us what size sodas we can drink and what kind of dogs we can own. *facepalm*


And that is why I say, I will fight for the flag, the president, politicians, or the government they are building AGAINST us, I will fight them too, bearing an American flag on my rucksack.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I beg to differ. The price tag is not hidden. It is on the casket that is prayed over by us as A society, and we recieve our individual freedoms based upon another paying the ultimate price.
> This I believe, because I've driven in the cavalcade more than once for an unknown soldier. The last time was in Fayetteville Ga.,2009.
> I did not know this man, he died in war so I could freely sit in this McDonald's in Pigeon Forge Tennessee and enjoy A magnificent car show.
> And it was free also.
> ...


In that instance the price tag was visible....the ultimate price. Eating that McDonald's food comes with a price also, one hidden and one not lol!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> In that instance the price tag was visible....the ultimate price. Eating that McDonald's food comes with a price also, one hidden and one not lol!


I'm almost 53. I still outwork young bucks, can still place my palms flat down on the ground beside my feet without bending my knees, and have both feet effectively working at the same time in the air and not fall flat on my ass. 
I seldom eat McDonald's, and only got the chicken sandwich and water because I peed in their toilet. 
I'm the surprise the young guys get every once in awhile when they sass the "old" fu$&^%.:angeldevi


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> I'm almost 53. I still outwork young bucks, can still place my palms flat down on the ground beside my feet without bending my knees, and have both feet effectively working at the same time in the air and not fall flat on my ass.
> I seldom eat McDonald's, and only got the chicken sandwich and water because I peed in their toilet.
> I'm the surprise the young guys get every once in awhile when they sass the "old" fu$&^%.:angeldevi


The wise are worthy, alert and willing to do what it takes. Be that 80 or 20. Youngin generations mostly curs that demand the same respect because they think their facebook or twitter followers count as real shit. Is real shit just not the real they believe.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I'm almost 53. I still outwork young bucks, can still place my palms flat down on the ground beside my feet without bending my knees, and have both feet effectively working at the same time in the air and not fall flat on my ass.
> I seldom eat McDonald's, and only got the chicken sandwich and water because I peed in their toilet.
> I'm the surprise the young guys get every once in awhile when they sass the "old" fu$&^%.:angeldevi


Young in mind/heart, young in body. The body follows the mind/spirit. Sounds like you are still a kid lol! I'm in my forties and I still can hop a fence or swing a pick ax with the younger guys...I may go home a little more sore, but I refuse to let that bastard Father Time win


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

KMdogs said:


> The wise are worthy, alert and willing to do what it takes. Be that 80 or 20. Youngin generations mostly curs that demand the same respect because they think their facebook or twitter followers count as real shit. Is real shit just not the real they believe.


I so wish acceptance of the lesson that involves worthiness and integrity was considered A commodity on the stock market.
It's like when we express our experience with these great warriors we have and have worked through A keep, into the bath and then the podium, and sometimes giving them the goodbye kiss.
We often get looked at as the scourge of the pit when in fact we were holders of the secret. That will never be whispered into the ears of the young, not from our lack of willingness to breathe it, theirs in now setting aside A false virtue and receiving.
It is so danged amazing, the lessons of worth, self, my dog, my work, my drag racing bikes, the training I went through for physical combat, they all have A symmetry, A symmetry that is no longer viewed as plausible.
Then as you stated, I'm supposed to give respect, that wasn't "given" to me. By dadgum golly gee sergeant Carter, I had to work and prove up to that respect.
Like roofing, they didn't tell me when I was 9 I could run the hot kettle for asphalt. I had to shovel rock, spud, kick 90, flash, build pitch pans,then I had to take the smack or butt kicking as I got older and sassed an "old" guy ( that was ironically 40 then,lol). Then they let me run the kettle. The truest irony I learned, for all those years I would look down on the ground at the old black man, he was always sitting it seemed. Then I was being trained to run the kettle.
I had to be in the yard an hour,off the clock earlier to fire the burners, load my sticks of asphalt, 65# and one per sq. we did 30 sq. mop A day. Then to the job, I had to chop them up, dunk them without splashing hot all over, lay out the cardboard, the trail, I had to gopher for the job on the ground, then start the clean up when the kettle got shut down. Most of the time alone.
I did that for 2 weeks. My envy turned into...respect, that 60+ old black man, what A specimen of strength and fortitude. I climbed my 14 year old as$ back onto that roof and never envied another.
That circle, for something, for anything, it does not go around until you get on and throw the chunk. Today many kids couldn't pick up the chunk, let alone throw it.
My calluses had calluses. I come from that age. When you worked to build the empire, not sat around x-boxing and waiting for it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

my soon to be ex BF is 38 and works with a buncha 20-somthings and works circles around them. even with a rod in his leg and a bum wrist. he's the one climbin up to trim the tree limbs or clean gutters while they are standing around whining cuz its hot. old is a mindset.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Old, and can still do/outdo is the virtue


----------

